

Pin.net.au announces pricing - jusben1369
http://createsend.com/t/j-BE42B41F1ADAD444

======
teknover
Is there a price matrix on different Australian payment systems? Here's what I
was able to quickly glean:

Pin: $50 p/month, 3% transaction + 30c transaction Source
<http://createsend.com/t/j-BE42B41F1ADAD444>

Braintree: $55 p/month, 1.75% transaction + $0.25 transaction +
Visa/Mastercard Intercharge rate (0.33 to 1.98%) Source
<https://www.braintreepayments.com/pricing>

PayPal: $0 p/month, 2.4% transaction + $0.30 transaction Source:
[https://www.paypal.com/au/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_display-
receiv...](https://www.paypal.com/au/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_display-receiving-
fees-outside)

Am I missing something here or is there more to why I'd use Pin? Would love to
hear a compelling case and a reason for why paying more per transaction adds
value.

I'd say that at the end of the day, most merchants want the payment to be
secure + cheap, that's it. Analytics etc. are nice but can come out of free
open-source tracking methods.

Lastly as a developer, the per month cost is a killer. It completely shuts
down the idea of having a boutique site earning residual money.

------
anthonys
Like Braintree's entry into Australia, the pricing isn't as amazing as I think
people were hoping.

Whether it's because they too rely on nab (An Australian bank) to provide the
multi-currency account (Also used by Braintree) or because they aren't looking
to differentiate on price I am not sure.

~~~
gbpin
We don't differentiate on price :)

~~~
anthonys
Are you able to disclose whether the $50 a month is a result of nab's
involvement somewhere in your end-to-end setup? To me, that's the most unfair
part of payments in Australia. I can understand charging if an account is
dormant but not just because everyone else is doing it. That's the problem
with banks today- they all just copy each other.

